
Nuster:  a web caching proxy server based on HAProxy - sumowu
https://github.com/jiangwenyuan/nuster
======
3molo
Both nginx and varnish make a big deal about their performance. What design
choices is it that makes haproxy and/or nuster so much faster?

~~~
sumowu
I'm updating benchmark report right now, will share once done. Also the
technical details

~~~
jbergstroem
Perhaps add Apache Traffic Server for completeness!

------
JeanMarcS
Will it be compatible with incoming 1.8 version of haProxy ? With the http2 ?

Is there a way, like in varnish, to purge some URL ?

If yes, I would love to give it a try !

~~~
sumowu
Current nuster is based on haproxy-1.7.9.

nuster based on haproxy-1.8 is WIP, and will be released when haproxy-1.8
release(not rc).

Also purging URL is not ready yet, its under development with other features
like cache stats, admin throught web/api, shared memory in multiple processes.

~~~
JeanMarcS
Ah too bad. I've got Magento behind my Varnish (with nginx for serving). They
have native Varnish management, but I would have adapted it for using your
tool. Well, I'll wait ´til it's ready :)

------
stephenr
Given that HAProxy 1.8 adds a small object cache, what does this do etra?

~~~
sumowu
Yeah, I just noticed that. The cache functionality introduced in HAProxy 1.8,
as it said, small object cache, which means that only small response can be
cached, which defaults to 16KB as defined by the global parameter
`tune.bufsize`.

There is no such limitation in nuster, and nuster can do more things like
cache based on request url/query/header/cookie, response headers, request
rate, TTL, etc.

~~~
rmdoss
Why forking, btw? Curious why you chose that route.

~~~
sumowu
I'm releasing initial version, and plan to collaborate the developing of all
functionalities I want on Github, then I'll send the patch to the HAProxy
team.

